# Elk tenderloin...grilled-fatty style??



## pit 4 brains (Mar 13, 2010)

I defrosted some tenderloin from last season's elk and decided to cook it up tonight. I was planning to wrap a few slices of bacon around it just for kicks. Well, ends up I wrapped it like a fatty and grilled it... I'm not afraid..

Here are the loins trimmed of the little fat and silver skin..


The weave


The fattie and a popper made w/ leftover bacon..


Now I dunno about you folks, but my micro makes the best darn pertaters... I coat them in EVOO and hit he potato button and out they come.. Here they are before going in.


Cookin'...


Throttle setting on the Weber Genesis Silver


Off the grill


Looks like a disaster but tenderness prevailed..


This is all I could stand to photograph...


----------



## rdknb (Mar 13, 2010)

I have never had elk, but that look very good and yummy


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 13, 2010)

It came out very well. If you  haven't had elk before, find some and try it..


----------



## bassman (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great! I like mine medium rare, but I'd sure try a slice of that.


----------



## glenn t (Mar 13, 2010)

Did my venison loins wrapped in bacon and hickory smoked.  It was great but I expect the elk is even better.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks great. wish I had a plate full. The bacon wrap is a great idea since elk is so lean.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Well done!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 13, 2010)

It sure looked good, but I doubt I will ever get any home to try it like that! Loin meat like that never makes it out of Elk camp. We cut them up and fry in garlic butter the night of the harvest.


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 16, 2010)

ELK TENDERS !!!!!!!!!!!! It don't get no better then that. I'm going out west this fall and sure hope I get one so I can give that a try.


----------



## roller (Apr 16, 2010)

Man now that is special. You did a great job !!!!!!!!!


----------



## treegje (Apr 16, 2010)

Yummy looking'excellent job


----------



## memphisbud (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks awesome!  I've had Elk steak and Elk burger (of an animal my brother took a few years ago in the Pacific NW).

I've done a deer backstrap wrapped in bacon after a 2 hour marinade....it was very good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  Great job.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 16, 2010)

looks great! I tend to get the bacon cooked a little before I wrap so that I can cook the tenderloin to rare or med rare. Still looks good! I have done this with elk, deer, and antilope. all good!!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Apr 21, 2010)

I may have to do this again this weekend with a different cut of elk. 
Good news is I have a nother tag for October so I can fill the freezer again..


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done there Pit for brains. I really like the tenderloins and likea fetty was a really smart idea too. Now for them potatoes you have found a reallt yummie way to prepare them for we do them that way too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the meal it looks so good and I wish I was there to enjoy with you.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 22, 2010)

Now you are just palin bragging. Nothing better than wild game. Awesome!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank ya kindly for the points Mark. I still can't figure out how this micro can cook one small or a half-dozen potatos to perfection by itself.
Humidity? Temp? 

I won't brag until I fill the tag in Oct....


----------



## erain (Apr 30, 2010)

ditto man... that never makes it down the mountain!!! thats camp meat there for sure... but bein you were lucky enuff to sneak that outta there without anyone knowing... looks good man, i would take a chunk or three of that


----------

